# repeated litters



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We´re expecting two Wibo-litters. march 14 Wibo (brn 10713) x Cleo (brn 9306) and april 15 Wibo x Donna ( brn 15874 ).
Both litters are a second time littesr. The first ones are doing very well. ( Hai from Al B. and Minna from Garth P. f.e. are coming from these combi´s)

D&S


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice upcoming combinations!!!


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice! Looking forward to hearing about how they do.

Now if only Pebbles would come into heat... ;-)


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Man I would love one of these pups..

Best of luck with both litters, Dick & Selena.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Let the countdown begin ! 

Im predicting (and really hoping) a may 1st or may 8th pickup of my new girl


----------

